# Megan Paska – The Rooftop Beekeeper



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Anybody else have any colonies on rooftops? I have hives on two separate restaurant roofs in two different cities and they are both downtown near the courthouse or city building respectfully. One is in downtown Urbana, Illinois, the other in Downtown Champaign. 

Urbana is a "tree city" and we catch a lot of our bees from that city. One section of town has huge mature catalpa trees and I've zoomed in on em. Bees really are attracted to them trees.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I produced 800 lbs. of honey on a rooftop in 1975 and said "Never Again". What goes up empty, comes down full. If there is an elevator to the roof it might work.


----------

